# Fressen Goldfische Molche?



## neipel (12. Apr. 2007)

ich habe 8 __ molche im teich und wollte fragen ob die goldfische sie fressen


----------



## WERNER 02 (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fressen Goldfische  Molche?*

Denke mal der Happen wäre ihnen dann doch zu groß.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## karsten. (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fressen Goldfische  Molche?*

böse Goldfische schon


----------



## neipel (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fressen Goldfische  Molche?*

und kleine molche (ca 5cm)?


----------



## Kalle (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fressen Goldfische  Molche?*

Hi,

finds hier recht LUSTIG  

Neipel wie alt bist du wenn ich fragen darf ???


----------



## neipel (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fressen Goldfische  Molche?*

31 wieso???


----------



## gizmo (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fressen Goldfische  Molche?*

goldfische und auch alle anderen fische fressen das was ins maul passt, bisweilen nehmen sie auch brocken, die dann steckenbleiben, aber ein grosser __ goldfisch und ein kleiner molch sind eine prima paarung fürs abendessen.


----------



## jochen (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fressen Goldfische  Molche?*

Hi,



			
				gizmo schrieb:
			
		

> goldfische und auch alle anderen Fische fressen das was ins maul passt,



weia... ,

was frißt denn dann der Walhai... 

heut ist´s wirklich lustig...

@neipel,

habe mir mal dein Profil durchgelesen,

dein Teich ist gerade zwei Tage alt, du hast darin schon acht Molche, du hast bei 4m² Fläche ein Volumen von 8000 ltr.

Wie schaffst du das denn alles?


----------



## MarkusK (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fressen Goldfische  Molche?*

Man muss nur tief genug graben


----------

